# Herping out the front yard. Monitor



## snakes123 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think its a small lace monitor?? Every year in the summer months there is always a big lace monitor that wonders through out front lawn every few days. So this might be one of its kids? 

Sorry for the bad pics didn't have the DSLR at mums.


----------



## Australis (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,
That doesn't look like a lacie to me.. more like a Heath Monitor (_V. rosenbergi_). Nice animal. Both species are in your area though.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I think that might be Varanus rosenbergi


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes it is a Heath Monitor ( Varanus Rosenbergi ) going by its colour & markings thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks. It was nice and makes me more excited to get my ackies


----------



## Bushman (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with the others that it looks like a Heath Goanna (_Varanus rosenbergi_). 
It's a good find. You're lucky to see one, as they're less common than the Lace Goanna.
Try and get some better pics.


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bushman said:


> I agree with the others that it looks like a Heath Goanna (_Varanus rosenbergi_).
> It's a good find. You're lucky to see one, as they're less common than the Lace Goanna.
> Try and get some better pics.



Ill try next time it comes around.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats better than a Lacie! Great find!


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nahh i like lacies banding more


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2011)

Id love to see a different monitor sp, Im sick of seeing so many lacies lol.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 17, 2011)

It is definitely a Heath Monitor. 

The easy way to tell is that Lacies have broad bands on the last section of their tail and Heath Monitors have narrow bands all the way or the end of the tail might be completely dark. Heaths also have smaller and more numerous lip banding than Lacicies - maybe 6 or 7 compared to 3 or 4. That should help you to ID iwhich is which when you come across them. After a while you can pick it up from the overall colour patter.

Blue


----------



## Bushman (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a very helpful post Blue, not only for the O.P. but for the many others who would like to know how to tell the difference between the two species.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Bushman.

The two animals do look very similar in most of the range where they are found together. This way I figure if you get a look at either end, you are a good chance to make a positive ID. Helps for photo labels and satisfying to know if you were just out for a wander.

Cheers,
Blue


----------

